# 竟然還是國際版的版首位置啊！

## Hauser

看來Chinese這個英文名有好處！  :Wink: 

----------

## Fleta

很久不见Hauser去linuxsir了，别来无恙啊？

----------

## Hauser

忙啊，最近為申請研究生課程的事搞得很頭疼啊！  :Confused: 

----------

## Si

大家好！

我很少來這，不過有了中文討論區就可以常來囉   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thedumbkid

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> 看來Chinese這個英文名有好處！ 

 

hahaha 說的好!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Guest

oh ! 

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

不错的地方，以后会常来看看的

----------

## Guest

我们排榜首，哈哈！

----------

## techwolf

所以大家要努力啦，很显眼的位置。

----------

## ibeyond

可以在Gentoo中更多的体现出中国人的力量了。

----------

## younker

Hope Chinese portage will merge into the main portage tree

----------

## z_sfeng

有这么个好这个地方真不错，希望linuxsir和gentoo.org.tw的朋友们都能常来这里，一起讨论问题，学习提高。

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## dxcdxc

My First POST HERE!

Before this time. I wondering around....  :Sad: 

NOW I POST!

在這之前 我在壇裡隨便晃

現在 總算可以討論了  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bookstack

除非arab的朋友也来搞一个....

----------

